# Daryl Guppy books



## janmaree (17 August 2008)

I'm still very new to share trading - so far have not done any 'live' trading, but am in the ASX Game, have done a fair bit of reading - books, magazines and ASF.  There is such a lot of information it's hard not to get confused as to who is the best to follow, who's just trying to sell their system etc. etc.  Anyway, I've recently got "Trend Trading' by Daryl Guppy from the library and find him very readable and easy to understand.  I see he's written quite a few books on the stockmarket....  before I go buying a whole lot of them, what is the general feeling about his way of trading.  I just feel that I could easily get bogged down reading  dozens of books by different authors, and end up by not doing any actual trading !  I really want to get going asap, but also need to understand what I'm doing and why.  I seem to have a reasonable grasp of the very basics  but want to get my written strategy under way.
Cheers.....Jan


----------



## IFocus (17 August 2008)

Hi Jan

I have a number of Guppy's books but its been a long time since I have read them 

The single thing I got from Guppy was being able to identify trends and having the confidence to trade in the direction of the trends. No trends no trades. Simple but instrumental for anyone starting out IMHO.

Try a search as this has come up before on books for new starters 

I can recommend Nick Radges book Adaptive Analysis review here  

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2300

Jan if I can offer some advice its currently a tough market, take your time and treat it all as a long term project and spend plenty of time testing / paper trading before committing real money.


Good luck its a journey with no end


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

janmaree said:


> I'm still very new to share trading - so far have not done any 'live' trading, but am in the ASX Game, have done a fair bit of reading - books, magazines and ASF.  There is such a lot of information it's hard not to get confused as to who is the best to follow, who's just trying to sell their system etc. etc.  Anyway, I've recently got "Trend Trading' by Daryl Guppy from the library and find him very readable and easy to understand.  I see he's written quite a few books on the stockmarket....  before I go buying a whole lot of them, what is the general feeling about his way of trading.  I just feel that I could easily get bogged down reading  dozens of books by different authors, and end up by not doing any actual trading !  I really want to get going asap, but also need to understand what I'm doing and why.  I seem to have a reasonable grasp of the very basics  but want to get my written strategy under way.
> Cheers.....Jan




From memory he's good at trading the trend. MA's etc. He has a fair few books on the market and many are worth the read. 

gg


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2008)

I have read Darryl's "Trading Tactics" and its a good read mostly about how to go from identifying the trend, locating potentials and then picking the ones for the "short" list through managing the trade.

I would recommend anything from Darryl, and highly recommend "Adaptive Analysis" as well by Nick Radge.

CanOZ


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

CanOz said:


> I have read Darryl's "Trading Tactics" and its a good read mostly about how to go from identifying the trend, locating potentials and then picking the ones for the "short" list through managing the trade.
> 
> I would recommend anything from Darryl,
> 
> ...




Agree, Nicks book is a pearl.

gg


----------



## johenmo (17 August 2008)

janmaree said:


> I just feel that I could easily get bogged down reading  dozens of books by different authors, and end up by not doing any actual trading !
> 
> I really want to get going asap, but also need to understand what I'm doing and why.  I seem to have a reasonable grasp of the very basics  but want to get my written strategy under way.
> Cheers.....Jan




I felt the same and did get started too early.  I haven't read Radge or Guppy but am buying them.  Particularly TRend Tradiing and Share trading.  Have read quite a few other authors.

One thing from all the book discussion on ASF is how the psychological side can make or break you.  I am a convert on this - Van Tharp and now reading "The Way of the Turtle" - and I can see how a system can work for one and not for others.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

johenmo said:


> I felt the same and did get started too early.  I haven't read Radge or Guppy but am buying them.  Particularly TRend Tradiing and Share trading.  Have read quite a few other authors.
> 
> One thing from all the book discussion on ASF is how the psychological side can make or break you.  I am a convert on this - Van Tharp and now reading "The Way of the Turtle" - and I can see how a system can work for one and not for others.




As long as we resume the bull run, if we trade sideways and you trade "The turtle" you will go broke, very broke. Its a trend following tactic.

gg


----------



## johenmo (17 August 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As long as we resume the bull run, if we trade sideways and you trade "The turtle" you will go broke, very broke. Its a trend following tactic.
> 
> gg




That's what I understand from others.  I was referring solely to the *psychology of trading*, which is the first part of the book and which Reid basically implies if you don't get that right, you won't get the rest right.

My take on all I've read is that you have to have more than one way of trading or use your one way only when it applies.


----------



## IFocus (17 August 2008)

johenmo said:


> or use your one way only when it applies.




The path to profits..................


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2008)

I have "Chart Trading" and personally, found it complete rubbish.

It had about 7 pages of metaphors for every page of actual useful information.

While the information was there, I would prefer something MUCH more succinct.  Talk about maps and captains and treasure just wasted precious time.


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> I have "Chart Trading" and personally, found it complete rubbish.
> 
> It had about 7 pages of metaphors for every page of actual useful information.
> 
> While the information was there, I would prefer something MUCH more succinct.  Talk about maps and captains and treasure just wasted precious time.




LOL, yeah.... its worth mentioning that he likes the metaphors.

Trading Tactics is about gold mining!

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 August 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> I have "Chart Trading" and personally, found it complete rubbish.
> 
> It had about 7 pages of metaphors for every page of actual useful information.
> 
> While the information was there, I would prefer something MUCH more succinct.  Talk about maps and captains and treasure just wasted precious time.




If you don't appreciate bsh*t then Nick Radges Adaptive analysis is probably the best value per page that you will find anywhere.

gg


----------



## janmaree (17 August 2008)

Thanks for all the replies....   I have plenty of reading ahead of me then, and will look for Nick Radge as well.   As you point out IFocus, times are tough at present, so plenty of time for learning.  But I also want to be prepared to jump in when the upturn starts.  Have to say, i love this forum, so many people willing to give advice, and answer you!


----------



## MRC & Co (17 August 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If you don't appreciate bsh*t then Nick Radges Adaptive analysis is probably the best value per page that you will find anywhere.
> 
> gg




Agreed.  Adaptive Analysis is very good.


----------



## mike85 (17 August 2008)

hey jan, 
i have Trend trading and it is a good read... but as iFocus said times are tough for traders... think long term. i cant bare too look anymore 
happy investing

Mike


----------



## wayneL (18 August 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> I have "Chart Trading" and personally, found it complete rubbish.
> 
> It had about 7 pages of metaphors for every page of actual useful information.
> 
> While the information was there, I would prefer something MUCH more succinct.  Talk about maps and captains and treasure just wasted precious time.



Yes,

You have to "get" the metaphors to "get" DG.

I don't so didn't get much from his books... but not saying they are no good.

Concur with others re Adaptive Analysis.


----------



## MRC & Co (18 August 2008)

Yes, complete rubbish is a bit far.  

The information is there, just depends on how you enjoy and best learn I guess.


----------



## Go Nuke (18 August 2008)

Ive got Guppy's book "Share trading" and found it quite easy to understand.

I attempted doing a paper trade using his count back method, but you really missed out on some money using that method imo.

In fact when i saw Mr Guppy doing a live slide show on trends etc (a gimmic for CMC markets to get your business) I found him really easy to understand too. Further discussion with him afterwards had me thinking it was almost too easy to make money. Mind you, it was my first Bull market i was in too. Now that its the other way around....i must have forgotten everything I learnt as Im getting burnt horribly these days

I also have Steve Nisons book on Japanese candlestick Charting.

Again very interesting, but with the Aus market usually reflecting on the U.S market, i found that candlesticks don't always do what they indicate they will do.

Stick with moving average crossovers imo


----------



## GreatPig (18 August 2008)

I've read one of Daryl's books and thumbed through others, and find they tend to be a bit repetitive (as does his newsletter) but there's some good info in there and they're easy to understand. He probably could have written just one book with the same amount of information (but not as much profit ).

I like Leon Wilson's book "The Business of Share Trading" too, and Nick's book is great.

For chart patterns, I think it's still hard to go past the old Edwards & Magee "The Technical Analysis of Stock Trends". Rather a dry read through.

GP


----------



## kam75 (1 September 2008)

janmaree said:


> I'm still very new to share trading - so far have not done any 'live' trading, but am in the ASX Game, have done a fair bit of reading - books, magazines and ASF.  There is such a lot of information it's hard not to get confused as to who is the best to follow, who's just trying to sell their system etc. etc.  Anyway, I've recently got "Trend Trading' by Daryl Guppy from the library and find him very readable and easy to understand.  I see he's written quite a few books on the stockmarket....  before I go buying a whole lot of them, what is the general feeling about his way of trading.  I just feel that I could easily get bogged down reading  dozens of books by different authors, and end up by not doing any actual trading !  I really want to get going asap, but also need to understand what I'm doing and why.  I seem to have a reasonable grasp of the very basics  but want to get my written strategy under way.
> Cheers.....Jan




I wouldn't bother with Guppy.  He's one of those authors that has a habit of rambling to fill a book.  Instead get yourself a copy of Stan Weinstein's 'Secrets for Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets'.  

Otherwise there's only one book that you should read and that's Reminiscences of a Stock Operator, by Edwin Le Fevre.  After you've read it, read it again and again until you are able to quote the Ol Turkey.  You may then have a chance of succeeding in the markets.

Regards
kam75
_____________________________
http://www.sharesmadeeasy.com


----------



## sadikin3103 (17 October 2014)

I have just finished reading Share Trading. Not a bad read for a complete beginner. Never traded before. I am onto his next book Trading Tactics. (bought Trend Trading and Chart Trading as well).... Looking forward to get a solid understanding of Technical Analysis before committing any money to the market.

Has anyone made money consistently using his method??


----------



## pixel (18 October 2014)

I didn't know about this thread. Otherwise I could've saved you some money:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121458729370?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121458732803?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

and some more ...


----------



## AverageJoe (18 October 2014)

sadikin3103 said:


> I have just finished reading Share Trading. Not a bad read for a complete beginner. Never traded before. I am onto his next book Trading Tactics. (bought Trend Trading and Chart Trading as well).... Looking forward to get a solid understanding of Technical Analysis before committing any money to the market.
> 
> Has anyone made money consistently using his method??




Probably a good general foundation to the introduction of trading but I doubt it is enough to "arm" oneself to start thinking one has "learned" the art of trading. I have a backup forex account that offers the trade signals from Guppy as a bonus. Hmm, I may have thought those signals were quality when I first started but they are very much trade signals against the momentum, not something I find comfortable able to consistently be profitable. 

I highly recommend Stan Weinstein Secrets for profiting in a bull and bear market. Written in the seventies I think but the concepts are just as robust for current market conditions.


----------

